
A new algorithm for smoother 360 video viewing - jamesgpearce
https://code.facebook.com/posts/697469023742261/360-video-stabilization-a-new-algorithm-for-smoother-360-video-viewing/
======
guessmyname
Off topic — I love to read these posts, they remind me how crappy my time was
in university where I got to learn a ton of equations with no apparent use
case, then I read these articles about the awesome things you could do with
math and realize that I didn't take the time to appreciate my education. I
would have loved to have an internship in one of these companies to put in
practice what I was learning during that time, and not waste my education —
specially the calculus classes — making presence in a bank writing mostly
irrelevant code with no more requirement than basic math skills.

~~~
benten10
Disclaimer: I understand the parent and I are hijacking the thread,
but...whatevs.

This. x1000. I wish there were more places I could put my four goddamn years
of CS knowledge to use. I joke with business people in our team how they could
steal my job after maybe 2 weeks of programming bootcamp.

TBH, any 9th grader with reasonable determination can do what I do on everyday
basis, while the advanced/cool stuff that I really enjoyed/struggled with in
college slowly fades from my brain.

I wish there were a way to somehow reconcile these. I want to make money, yes,
but I want to do cool stuff too. I'd be willing to take a not insignificant
paycut to work on cool stuff. Unfortunately, it appears that places with more
'interesting' stuff to work on are also those that end up paying more. Just
like how colleges that are more expensive to get into are also those that will
[more likely] have more money to throw your way.

What gives, people of HN?

~~~
corysama
> Unfortunately, it appears that places with more 'interesting' stuff to work
> on are also those that end up paying more.

I don't understand. How is this unfortunate?

~~~
benten10
unfortunate because even if one couldn't get into a high paying job, one could
try getting into an interesting one. Since they're the same, it's both or
nothing. Thus it's fortunate for those that get those, but unfortunate for the
rest. : )

~~~
byebyetech
Academia provides fantastic opportunities for paycut and interesting work. I
did that for way longer than I should have. Seriously look for programmer
positions in research institutes. Want to write code that studies Protein
folding ? Genomic research based on deep learning ? Simulations for physics or
biological experiments? done done done.

------
fudged71
This is pretty incredible! No more need to buy gyro-stabilizers for these
cameras (if you are posting to Facebook). I've found the Facebook 360 viewer
is more intuitive than other viewers out there.

~~~
Torkel
There are a few different things going on with a shaking camera that makes the
video bad: A: Movement between frames B: Slow intra-frame movement C: Fast
intra-frame movement

As I'm reading this announcement they have a nice solution for problem A -
moving camera. Problem B and C results in jello-effects (assuming rolling
shutter) and blurriness, respectively. There are research solutions for all of
them (see e.g. "Dolly-cam" from Per-Erik Forssén et al at Linköping
University). But for practical purposes you are still much better off if your
camera is not shaking all over :)

Look at drones and compact cameras for examples: gimbals and optical IS beats
digital stabilization every time.

------
a_c
I have a question, hope someone can shed some light: given that 360 video is
recorded, how to make it to display in my webpage? What are the most popular
open-source 360 video player? And if I want to make my own video player, what
should I start reading at?

~~~
ssttoo
To your first question, I think the easiest is to upload to FB, or Theta360
(the makers of the popular cameras, e.g.
[https://theta360.com/s/dAKje30mhbrEIpEcWC3Hs4YzY](https://theta360.com/s/dAKje30mhbrEIpEcWC3Hs4YzY))
or youtube and then use each site's "embed" feature

~~~
slazaro
Are there no self-hosted js players that could use your own 360
equirectangular video files?

